# Soprano's Limited Edition!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Big shout to Mike from Leaf & Ale for hooking me up with his last box set. Check out his site if you get a chance...great vendor to deal with and has AWESOME coffee as well. He is also building up his cigar lines as well.

Now being a huge Soprano's fan...this was a must. I already own the Soprano's humi and love sets like these. Another friend grabbed one and I had to find one for myself after seeing.

This is one BADASS set from CAO. The cigar in the middle is the "Bullet" and has an 86 ring gauge!! HAHA 
The Champagne bottles are just awesome and the bats are very cool as well. Who knows if I will ever smoke them.....kinda like my CAO Bratalia set....but my friend already fired up his bat and LOVE IT! Chk it out....

ps...Mike was also very generous to hook me up with 2 of his house brand cigars called Regalo. They smell and look awesome!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! Took me 3 hours to smoke the 86


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

holy shit! You took down the BULLET!!??? Let us all bow.....damn man!!! A friend of mine smoked that trumpet from the Bratalia set and I thought that was insane! LOL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That set is sweeeeeet! I love the baseball bat


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I smoked the proto type to the Italia trumpet. The ring guage was about 20 bigger than what we shipped. That was a great smoke as well.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

that is a fricken awesome set!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet collection of unique shaped Soprano's - just freakin awesome!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

If you smoke the big bad boy let us know how long it takes. In fact it would be a good contest. Im thinking 5 hours myself to nub it.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I smoked the proto type to the Italia trumpet. The ring guage was about 20 bigger than what we shipped. That was a great smoke as well.


damn bro!! You are the man!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cypress said:


> If you smoke the big bad boy let us know how long it takes. In fact it would be a good contest. Im thinking 5 hours myself to nub it.


5 hours and half a bottle of scotch! LOL


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mario, that is an amazing pickup! I saw one set at Smoker's Paradise in GA a few weeks ago and I was stunned at the size of the cigars inside. "Gargantuan" is the only word I can think of to describe them. Brother, if you smoke one of those babies, you HAVE to take pics!

Awesome stuff! :dribble:

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pickup but you better have your lungs clear


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pick up


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

That's IMPRESSIVE!! Just wondering how much that S.E. cost..


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickup!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW!!!!! :brick:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome set...very cool..


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Giak said:


> That's IMPRESSIVE!! Just wondering how much that S.E. cost..


I just saw one yesterday at the B&M and it was 180 USD plus tax.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Nicely done! I'm in for 4 and a half hours on the Bullet!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

What a find!
Brings a whole new meaning to the term "Holy Smokes!":biggrin::sweat:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> holy shit! You took down the BULLET!!??? Let us all bow.....damn man!!! A friend of mine smoked that trumpet from the Bratalia set and I thought that was insane! LOL


Yeah, Mario can't go that long between feedings. :lol:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is just out of control. You could use those cigars for self defense.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

frickin sweet. i dont know if i have the time to smoke that long...

on second thought...YES I DO!!! i hope to try one of those soon. thanks for sharing


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I would love to own that collection. If I find one, might have to pull the trigger


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> I would love to own that collection. If I find one, might have to pull the trigger


I saw them at a local shop for 200..


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

That is crazy! I don't know if I would have the patience to smoke anything like that!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great pickup


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I read a thread a few weeks ago (can't remember which forum, though), where a bunch of people were dissing CAO for putting this kind of stuff together. Obviously by reading the responses here, it's just one of those things that you have to see to really "get your head around." I, too, smoked one of the horns from the Bratalia set (I have a few sets if anyones interested) and it was a really good smoke! Sure, it's goofy looking, but I've smoked several $20 sticks that weren't NEARLY as good.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Yeah, Mario can't go that long between feedings. :lol:


HAHAHAHHAHA!!!! Its getting better now though...sometimes 4 hour windows.....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice Mario!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I try Frank...been slacking with Cigar **** lately! LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't worry, others have been taking up the slack LOL
Including a little myself.


----------

